# Georgia / Cincinnati (2021 Peach Bowl)



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

It's the Dawgs (7-2) and undefeated Cincinnati (9-0) to start the New year off. Hope my Dawgs don't let me down. Peach bowl is usually the better game of all the bowls.* Usually!* Dawgs will be playing a fired up bunch in the Bearcats. We better be focused and ready. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 1, 2021)

Go dawgs!Let’s spoil their self proclaimed national championship run


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2021)

Am I the only one that thinks the Bearcat logo on the Cincinnati Jersey sleeve looks awfully like the Chick-fil-A logo?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

2 drives and 2 punts. Dawgs look sleepy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 2 drives and 2 punts. Dawgs look sleepy.


Dropped passes and missed opportunities


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2021)

OOPS, Shanked that one!! Need a stop on D


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Bearcats take advantage of the awful punt.

7-0 Bearcats


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Little life boys , let’s go


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

What a catch by Pickens!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs throw a pick.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

This game has started off pretty bad for the Dawgs.  They look like they are playing hard just Cincy is getting a few breaks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

That was a great play by the DB!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

What now??
Ridiculous.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs throw a pick.



It was a bad pass by Daniels, but it looked like Pickens got held a bit.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> This game has started off pretty bad for the Dawgs.  They look like they are playing hard just Cincy is getting a few breaks.


The pups just need to keep playing hard and if they are better then the Bearcats they will be fine. This game is starting just like OSUs game against NW did.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

If the Dawgs can get a stop and get a score, maybe they will wake up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

I think we'll be ok. Crappy punt, INT..... We gotta tighten up a Lil and we'll work it out


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Big Darnell rumbling down the field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

what a crock!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

What a fake job on that block in the back.  Refs should have not called that


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

TD Daaaaaaaawgs!

7-7


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Pickens TD!!!.  Daniels has a quick release and is so accurate.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

That's my Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Jordan Davis is out there, does that mean he is staying at UGA next year?  There is no one on the roster now or being recruited that can do what he does. He can take a double team on and eat it up and still get movement.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Pickens TD!!!.  Daniels has a quick release and is so accurate.


But he sure can't move around good. Fromm and Stetson move around way better.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2021)

well crap, I was watching the game on you tube on the roku and they took it off for some stupid reason.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

If Anderson can put on 20 pounds and keep his speed, he has All American talent.  Come on Kearis get a TD!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Jordan Davis is out there, does that mean he is staying at UGA next year?  There is no one on the roster now or being recruited that can do what he does. He can take a double team on and eat it up and still get movement.


I think from what I just read he is undecided.
Hopefully stays!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> But he sure can't move around good. Fromm and Stetson move around way better.



He is getting better about his pocket position, but he has to learn to throw it away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Daniels has a habit of staring down the receiver.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Darnell Washington is a beast!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Another punt. Dawgs got to get it going.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 1, 2021)

All I got to say if Kriby screamed at me like he does to his players he would have a broke jaw. No reason to turn red face screaming at a player like he does...

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Cincinnati looks better than Notre Dame


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

No way! Bull crap!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

I like this Daniels kid.


Silver Britches said:


> Daniels has a habit of staring down the receiver.


Did Daniels become the starter after he recovered from injury or did he just win the job late in the year? He has played well late in the season from what I have watched.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

They are calling some crazy calls against UGA


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Here we go with the **** refs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I like this Daniels kid.
> 
> Did Daniels become the starter after he recovered from injury or did he just win the job late in the year? He has played well late in the season from what I have watched.


YEA he was not healed completely


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

What a bad call, Cine pulled off and just extended his arms.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I like this Daniels kid.
> 
> Did Daniels become the starter after he recovered from injury or did he just win the job late in the year? He has played well late in the season from what I have watched.


He won it after he recovered. I still think he may not be 100%. He’s not moving around much.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Here we go with the **** refs.



Horrible call, should have been reviewed of possible.  The refs are giving them hold after hold and not calling it against them when they grab the Dawgs.  Then the bull block in the back and now a horrible personal foul.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

The refs heart the Bearcats


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> The refs heart the Bearcats


My wife's alma mater is Cincinatti!
She is still attending til August.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I don’t usually complain, but that was a shameful call. Now Cine may play with that in the back of his mind.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Come on Dawgs get a turnover here!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

All they can hit is short quick passes, because their lineman can't block the Dawgs for long.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't watch it. All I have is the antenna and I'm not paying for streaming because the Dawgs will lose if I do.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

They had multiple lineman downfield on that play.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

I saw a pretty clear hold on Davis I think and no call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs block a field goal!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

The Bearcats are doing a great job of eating up clock and keeping the Dawgs offense off the field.  Dawgs need to get a long drive to end the 1st half and be up by at least a TD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> I can't watch it. All I have is the antenna and I'm not paying for streaming because the Dawgs will lose if I do.


Stay here. We’ll keep you updated. DON’T PAY FOR STREAMING!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Stay here. We’ll keep you updated. DON’T PAY FOR STREAMING!


It's a curse I have. Any time I pay for streaming, my team loses. It's just a sacrifice I have to make.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I want to see our run game get going. If that gets going, we‘ll be fine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Or the passing game. That’ll work too!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Like I said this game reminds me of the OSU/NW game. You can see the difference in the 2 teams. Mistakes, calls etc going Cincinnati way and so far slowing the game down. UGA should be able to pull away at some point if they just keep playing hard.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Dang Arien Smith can take the top off the defense.  Another weak baloney hold against the Dawgs.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Bad calls against dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Get it going here, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Daniels could’ve ran for at least 5 yards. Dang! Dude focuses in one direction instead of the whole field. Wake up, boys!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Need 7 here.  Who got the ball first?   Daniels not looking good on that pass.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Extremely lucky that was not another pic. That ball sailed on him if not it was a pick. Kirby. Just hand the ball off over and over then hit one over the top. UGAs play calling is a little off right now. Penalties maybe making it seem that way though?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Need 7 here.  Who got the ball first?   Daniels not looking good on that pass.


We got it first.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs tack on 3 more to go up 10-7


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

They finally called a hold.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Missed tackles are killing the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Missed tackles are killing the Dawgs.


For real!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Smith should have layed him out.  Why did Carter bodyslam him to give them a first down?  He gave him 2 extra yards.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

How many times has the announcer called us blue bloods? Good gracious, hush with that nonsense.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Blindside late hit.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

That was targeting!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Close to targeting too.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

The rules guy is an idiot, he did not lead with his hands, it was helmet to helmet and he lowered his head.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> How many times has the announcer called us blue bloods? Good gracious, hush with that nonsense.


I was not going to say anything about that but it is getting a little over the top.lol
I think they are just trying to keep the hype up of a "David and Goliath" matvhup?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Close to targeting too.


It was for sure. But who knows if they’ll call it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Targeting


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

What an idiot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

He gone! I knew it was targeting when it was a live play.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Losing a starting offensive lineman could hurt against Georgia's rushers.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Where the heck is the pups pass rush?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Nolan Smith was the top rated DE and top 5 player 2 years ago and he can't even tackle the when he was a free shot.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> How many times has the announcer called us blue bloods? Good gracious, hush with that nonsense.



Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

That’s a TD.

14-10 Bearcats at the half


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Where the heck is the pups pass rush?



They forgot to get on the bus.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

This whole drive he just picked them apart? Pups might have let their guard down just before half? Or maybe Cincy just better then I thought?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Campbell can't even stay with a tight end and some fool from ESPN has him going in the 1st round in the NFL draft.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Don’t care who we have out. Dawgs ought to be killing these jokers. We’ve supposedly recruited a lot better, but I don’t see it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

I still think the pups are fine. I do think they need to quite chirping with the Bearcats. When a scrappy team like the Bearcats are hanging in there, talking trash just keeps their adrenaline on high?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

SMH.... I turned the TV off when the announcers started talking about inequality and racial justice.

Yall can have it, it ain't football anymore is a political platform!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Don’t care who we have out. Dawgs ought to be killing these jokers. We’ve supposedly recruited a lot better, but I don’t see it.



Other than a couple of plays they have been uninspiring so far. They don’t look focused and there isn’t much intensity.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> SMH.... I turned the TV off when the announcers started talking about inequality and racial justice.
> 
> Yall can have it, it ain't football anymore is a political platform!!!



Espn crap. Just mute the tv. You can see for yourself whats going on.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Espn crap. Just mute the tv. You can see for yourself whats going on.


I miss Larry Munson calling the games, it just ain't the same anymore. 

OK volume is down.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2021)

Who get the ball to start the second half??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

#bluebloods..... Again. #racialineqiality


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Cincinnata


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs got gashed on that long TD run.

21-10 Bearcats


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Bad tackling again cost the Dawgs 7 points.  The Dawgs may get blown out.  I hate to keep putting Campbell down but he is supposed to be 10.6 100 meters guy but he could not match their RB at all.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Pups are getting spanked......


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

You can tell it means so much more for Cincinnati. Maybe that will wake us up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Pups are getting spanked......


11 point deficit ain’t what you call getting spanked.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You can tell it means so much more for Cincinnati. Maybe that will wake us up.


That didn't take too long


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs need a long time consuming TD drive to get the Bearcats offense off the field. Why even throw that?  Daniels got bailed out by their defender.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Other than a couple of plays they have been uninspiring so far. They don’t look focused and there isn’t much intensity.


Thats what we all say when our team is not winning. I actually thought the pups came out very ready to play almost too chippy. Some bad calls and dropped passes slowed their start then it looked like they realize their in a game?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> That didn't take too long


Look at them fired up on the sidelines. Looks like they are to me.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Blocking is atrocious so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I guess all we gonna do is throw the bomb every pass.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Just get some first downs!!! Why go for a pass that is going to be not completed 75% of the time.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs sucking it up big time. Bout what I figured.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Pickens didn't do anything.  He just let the guy hit him and turned away, unless I missed something.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Daniels is a statue.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

I think I’ll go watch Auburn get beat. It’s a lot more entertaining than this crap.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Where is Burton?  Georgia's offensive line getting whipped.  This is ugly.  The Dawgs may be about to get blown out.  Cincy came to play and they are getting the calls the Dawgs are not getting.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs looking unmotivated and out matched. Going to glass tge power line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I think I’ll go watch Auburn get beat. It’s a lot more entertaining than this crap.


Did they ever find that buck dead?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

A sack finally for the Dawgs line.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

You guys realize Cincy is playing with 2 backup Olineman and the backup running back? Their best offensive weapon is not even playing in this game?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Did they ever find that buck dead?



No.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Another sack.  Maybe the Dawgs defense woke up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I hope the crowd chants AAC, AAC, AAC, if we lose. That would be too funny.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys realize Cincy is playing with 2 backup Olineman and the backup running back? Their best offensive weapon is not even playing in this game?



We’re missing a bunch of guys too and it shows.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

This is pitiful, boys. Dawgs need to go get some points on this series. Anything, we just need to score.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys realize Cincy is playing with 2 backup Olineman and the backup running back? Their best offensive weapon is not even playing in this game?


No, and don’t care. It’s the Kirby’s job to get his team ready.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2021)

Auburn losing too.....SEC ain’t looking good this Bowl year.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Just get a few dang first downs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Hard to believe we’re struggling this bad running the ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Zeus is doing a lot of dancing around instead of going downhill.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Zeus is doing a lot of dancing around instead of going downhill.


He’s having to dance around all those defenders.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Just get the dang points!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> He’s having to dance around all those defenders.



True, there are 2-3 defenders in the backfield when they get the ball.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

I would have trusted White on that play


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Our O line looks horrible.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

Y'all ever noticed that the dawgs can't ever come back and win a game?   Like this one where they should.  We can get come back upon by anyone...
But it's impossie for us to play well from behind


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2021)

This is reminding me of the TX game at the Sugar Bowl a couple years back. Absolutely Pathetic.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Y’all call me crazy if you want, but I’d like to see Stetson play the rest of the game. He has better mobility and can hurt them with his legs.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Block in the back on that screen.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We’re missing a bunch of guys too and it shows.


I know that and was the only reason I brought it up. The Pups should be waaaaayyyy deeper then the Bearcats and to be down 2 starting line and #1 back and still hang in and out play them leaves no excuse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Dad gum. I'm exausted.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all call me crazy if you want, but I’d like to see Stetson play the rest of the game. He has better mobility and can hurt them with his legs.



He could have ran for a few 1st downs for sure.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Carter got held by the arm.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

We need a score BAD!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Defense is playing better, now it's time for the offense to do something.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dad gum. I'm exausted.


New Year supposed to be refreshed


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I know that and was the only reason I brought it up.



And because of that our kids have basically tossed in the towel. You can see that in the way they are playing. It looks like they just want this game to hurry up and be over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dad gum. I'm exausted.


I’ve been up all night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Run, run, pass punt


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Have we stopped throwing to the TE's?


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 1, 2021)

Game aint too good. It's cold and rainy out. Y'all need another one of them scantily clad bikini threads it looks like.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Get Daniels out of the game!! He’s scared back there.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

We look terrible.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Have we stopped throwing to the TE's?



No. We have stopped playing offense.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> New Year supposed to be refreshed


Not watching this game. I'm ready to watch somebody I don't care about and relax.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> No, and don’t care. It’s the Kirby’s job to get his team ready.


Fickell's job to get Cincy ready too. Ever think that Cincy is a decent team?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs only have 10 messily points going into the 4th qtr. Chumps!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Cinci came to win!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Fickell's job to get Cincy ready too. Ever think that Cincy is a decent team?


Should be get'n beat by Clemson today instead of a 5-0 team.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Fumble!!! Dawgs make a play. now let's see if the Dawgs can get points


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> And because of that our kids have basically tossed in the towel. You can see that in the way they are playing. It looks like they just want this game to hurry up and be over.


If thats the case only down 11pts with the fourth quarter to go says way more about them then not wanting to be there. My goodness sack up and score 1 td and its a 4pt game. I dont get this mindset?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

TD Daaaaaaaaaawgs!

21-16 Bearcats after the missed 2-point conversion. I would’ve kicked the extra point.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS TD


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Just like that it's a one score game.  Hope they didn't wake up too late.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Cinci came to win!


They deserve to be playing Bama today!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Going for 2 was stupid.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Should be get'n beat by Clemson today instead of a 5-0 team.


OSU is 6-0. Lol


----------



## Batjack (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU is 6-0. Lol


What ever.. still ain't 9-0.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU is 6-0. Lol


Good luck tonight, bud. I hope y’all win it all. Sure as heck don’t want Bama or Clemson to win it. So y’all take care of business.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

What a hold on that fake punt.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

Well wow


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs weren’t ready for the jelly.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Good luck tonight, bud. I hope y’all win it all. Sure as heck don’t want Bama or Clemson to win it. So y’all take care of business.


I know OSU has the talent just not sure they had the opportunity to play enough to get in a grove. Not trying to make excuses its just what im worried about. Our secondary scares me as well. I still think OSU wins though. Its time to man up or go home.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Dang that’s a big youngin’! Mercy


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Another good stand by the d.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I still wish we would let Stetson finish. He can make plays with his legs. Daniels is stiff and scared back there.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> What a hold on that fake punt.


I'm glad you that you aren't a referee. These games would never end if you were. It's football brother. There's going to be some penalties that aren't called in every game


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Going for 2 was stupid.


I agree. To much time left for that.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Good play call on that screen.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

My God Daniels is posing for pictures back there. Get him out!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Should be incomplete pass instead of fumble and yards lost.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

What!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

Upheld lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

I would’ve went for that.

21-19 Bearcats


----------



## jrickman (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't recall ever seeing a fumble hang in the air so long...with such a tight spiral.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

That was the longest fumble that I've ever seen


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Upheld lol


That was shameful! You can clearly see the ball was THROWN by the way it left his hand flying through the air. That wasn’t a fumble.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm glad you that you aren't a referee. These games would never end if you were. It's football brother. There's going to be some penalties that aren't called in every game



I have no problem as long as they call it even.  They called UGA on a block in the back that didn't happen and a couple of holds that were weak.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Was the prettiest fumble that I've ever seen though


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Time to D up, Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Brini playing like he should have started all year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

D up, Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs done got in the offensive linemans heads.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Get some dang first downs then go for the big one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

JT scares the heck out of me back there.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

That may be ballgame.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

You gotta go for this.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2021)

One first down it’s over


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs get the ball back at the 50 yard line. 22-21 Dawgs and both teams from Ohio lose today


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2021)

Kirby is not going to turn the corner as a coach. No way you punt that ball. Terrible


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Why is the clock running. He went out.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Why is the clock not stopping after out of bounds?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Why is the clock not stopping after out of bounds?


Shameful


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

DAWGS win by 1 with field goal! ?????


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Turn out the lights the partys over.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Hold them DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Turn out the lights the partys over.


Believe, brother! Believe!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

There should be more than 2:30 left and UGA should have another timeout left.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

They have a chance.  What a play by Stevenson.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Believe, brother! Believe!



It ain’t happening.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Block the kick guys!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Watch the fake!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Alright! Do or die time! Let’s Go Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS*!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Need 30-40 yards to get in FG range.  Hurry guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

20 yards.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

10 yards.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Why is the clock running. He went out.


Yep


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

He has the leg for it.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

He did it!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> It ain’t happening.


You should lose your fan card!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> DAWGS win by 1 with field goal! ?????


DANG I'M GOOD


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

I’ll be switched.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Kirby richt keeps his Job!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

Hot pod killed it


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You should lose your fan card!!!!


Whoop him brother,  whoop him!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

DAWGS KICKED A 50 MILE LONG FIELD GOAL TO GO UP 22-21!

That kicker is from here! A local boy!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I’ll be switched.


You fired from being a Dawg fan


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> It ain’t happening.


Whut


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> You fired from being a Dawg fan



Who cares?????


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

Never any doubt!!! Another dominate victory by the Dawgs. Grown man football!!! ??????


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2021)

Who is this gay blueblood guy?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

What a comeback and what a kick by Pod.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2021)

And a safety to end it


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2021)

SAFTEY!!!!!!!!  Dawgs win
24-21


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Kirby needs to get up on a stairmaster. That boy has got a beer gut.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Who is this gay blueblood guy?




Even the guys at halftime were saying this.  It's like they all had the same script to make sure they all said Blueblood vs newblood.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 1, 2021)

What is a bearcat?

Sounds like something one of you clowns claims to see on a blurry trail cam pic.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

I told my wife when it was 21-10 that the Dawgs win 24-21. Didn't think that it would because of a safety on the last play of the game that they ended up with 24. Good game Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Georgia BULLDAWGS!!!! WE won that dad gum game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> What is a bearcat?
> 
> Sounds like something one of you clowns claims to see on a blurry trail cam pic.


I was wondering what a bear cat was too. Mabey like a fox squirrel?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Ojulari just mad himself a millionaire.  He has to be a 1st round draft pick now if he leaves.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad to see the Dawgs pull it out.  I must say Cincy was pretty strong IMO.  They have my respect for sure.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

That game was lost because of really bad clock management. Cincy hiked the ball 2 times with 20 seconds left on play clock on their last drive. Not sure what Fickel was thinking?

Great comeback Pups!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!

We comeback and somehow, some way, win this thing! I just broke my chair. A metal chair. Y’all thought we were done, I did too. Old Lady Luck showed up and smiled on us today, boys. Breaking the hearts once again of all the goober fans who were pulling for Cincinnati.  How sweet it is!

24-21 over a scrappy, undefeated Cincinnati bunch. Mercy! Dawgs know how to stress out a brother! Can’t take too many more of those! Pfffffffffffeeeeewwww!

I bet KyDawg is looking down and smiling at all of us idjits!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I told my wife when it was 21-10 that the Dawgs win 24-21. Didn't think that it would because of a safety on the last play of the game that they ended up with 24. Good game Dawgs.


NostraBama!! Nice!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, we pulled it out. We went from starting slow and unmotivated to getting it together and squeaking by at the end.

My takeaways:
1) Our OC now has a year under his belt, and hopefully he will get our O where it needs to be for 2021.
2) Coaches: this is the 2nd bowl game in 3 years where we have been lackluster at the start, and usually 1-2 regular season games. Hopefully our coaches will work on figuring out how to improve on that. In football, mental is just as important as physical. We need to be better psychologically at kickoff.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That game was lost because of really bad clock management. Cincy hiked the ball 2 times with 20 seconds left on play clock on their last drive. Not sure what Fickel was thinking?
> 
> Great comeback Pups!!!



Well the clock operator helped them out a ton by not stopping the clock after their players went out of bounds twice during that drive.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!
> 
> We comeback and somehow, some way, win this thing! I just broke my chair. A metal chair. Y’all thought we were done, I did too. Old Lady Luck showed up and smiled on us today, boys. Breaking the hearts once again of all the goober fans who were pulling for Cincinnati.  How sweet it is!
> 
> ...


Congrats on a great win.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats to Jawja!  Can’t believe Cincinnati didn’t go for it.  AND burned their last time out before the FG. Good game.


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

No one raining on my parade today. If you had told before the season that we would play an undefeated # 8 team in the country in a bowl game and we would win with a field goal with some key players missing.I would have said “ Heck Yea” ????


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Well, we pulled it out. We went from starting slow and unmotivated to getting it together and squeaking by at the end.
> 
> My takeaways:
> 1) Our OC now has a year under his belt, and hopefully he will get our O where it needs to be for 2021.
> 2) Coaches: this is the 2nd bowl game in 3 years where we have been lackluster at the start, and usually 1-2 regular season games. Hopefully our coaches will work on figuring out how to improve on that. In football, mental is just as important as physical. We need to be better psychologically at kickoff.


I agree. Still, with the high level of recruiting we have been doing these last few years, this game shouldn’t have been close.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Well the clock operator helped them out a ton by not stopping the clock after their players went out of bounds twice during that drive.


That is correct. I thought maybe they changed the rule while I was under a rock or something? Even though, Fickel has to know to run the clock almost to zero before each snap when your actually trying to run the clock out. I just sat there scratching my head wondering what he was doing. He will definitely have to answer for that in the pressor.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 1, 2021)

lbzdually said:


> Ojulari just mad himself a millionaire.  He has to be a 1st round draft pick now if he leaves.


Yep and Jordan Davis should be a billionaire. Love that guy


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Now imma watch the 2 playoff games and see what real football teams and coaches look like! 

_GO DAWGS!_


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m glad the dawgs won so those kids don’t get cussed out by cussing Kirby


----------



## dick7.62 (Jan 1, 2021)

35-13


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m glad the dawgs won so those kids don’t get cussed out by cussing Kirby


too late, he done did that.... the whole game


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2021)

What did auburn do today?


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2021)

#9 UGA beat #8 Cincy.  thats all that matters. GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m glad the dawgs won so those kids don’t get cussed out by cussing Kirby


I like his colorful language. Some of those so called kids need to hear it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Auburn did what Auburn does. 
Pouring rain in the plains but the dumpster is red hot!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m glad the dawgs won so those kids don’t get cussed out by cussing Kirby


Well would say Malzahn would be cussin but he GONE!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

dawgs went from an SECCG/natty and Heisman in 2020 to “at least we won” against Cincinnati in a game when they were only ahead in the last 3 seconds of the game


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2021)

Malzahn be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Fickell's job to get Cincy ready too. Ever think that Cincy is a decent team?


That thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> dawgs went from an SECCG/natty and Heisman in 2020 to “at least we won” against Cincinnati in a game when they were only ahead in the last 3 seconds of the game


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Malzahn be laughing all the way to the bank.


At $21 mil I'd be dancing!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> That thought never crossed my mind.


Funny


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> At $21 mil I'd be dancing!


They could fire me twice for a while lot less than that


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2021)

Auburn ???
Trash talking Ga???


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They could fire me twice for a while lot less than that


And whoop me with a hickory!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1058308



Throwback before Auburn took the field in their bowl game today.








Throwback 5 minutes into the bowl game.






Dawgs fans after seeing the final score of that epic beatdown.






*AWWDURN SUCKS!*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs taking care of the SEC thus year!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> dawgs went from an SECCG/natty and Heisman in 2020 to “at least we won” against Cincinnati in a game when they were only ahead in the last 3 seconds of the game



Being ahead the last 3 seconds of the game is all that matters.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> At $21 mil I'd be dancing!



I'd be searching for hunting land.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd be searching for hunting land.



I'd be paying somebody to be searching for hunting land for me.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> dawgs went from an SECCG/natty and Heisman in 2020 to “at least we won” against Cincinnati in a game when they were only ahead in the last 3 seconds of the game


When it comes to any of the sports teams in this state, I'll take what I can get. A win is a win. Good job Dawgs!


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 1, 2021)

the broadcasters were all bearcats until the last 5 minutes.  it was really bad, as tho they were rooting like a cheerleader.  got annoyed with the bearcat hype the entire game.  their tune changed quick


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

willie1971 said:


> the broadcasters were all bearcats until the last 5 minutes.  it was really bad, as tho they were rooting like a cheerleader.  got annoyed with the bearcat hype the entire game.  their tune changed quick


Aren't they always . Too bad CBS didn't have the game, could of had Danielson.  You guys complain about everything.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2021)

Dawgs won. That hurts a lot of peoples feelings. They had it all planned out......?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> NostraBama!! Nice!


I'm normally right once a year. Now I have 364 1/2 days to go before I pick another score right


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Being ahead the last 3 seconds of the game is all that matters.


I remember some dawgs talking smack when auburn (finally) beat Kentucky in the last 3 seconds of the game


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I'd be paying somebody to be searching for hunting land for me.


I’d pay someone to put my corn out


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’d pay someone to put my corn out


Did you ever get a deer cart? You'd be surprised at how many bags of corn you could easily haul on that thing. You'd still have to exert a little energy manually opening the bags and scattering it out. Cart can't help you there.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’d pay someone to put my corn out


no you wouldn’t.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’d pay someone to put my corn out


no you wouldn’t.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Cincinnati looked good....Dawgs looked...bad
uni's looked good though


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2021)

Howard Roark said:


> no you wouldn’t.



Yes he would. He's retired now so everything is on the table.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2021)

Daniels was mostly off today and exposed for being a bit immobile.
Our best CB and Safety were out. Our starting center and best OL were both out.
Our leading tackler and best LB wasn’t there.
We came out flat to start took a few punches and overcame the refs late and found a way to win, I will take it. Despite the warts the better team won, period.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2021)

Wonder if Cincinnati will still claim a co-national championship?  Y'all should go read one of their game threads!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Did you ever get a deer cart? You'd be surprised at how many bags of corn you could easily haul on that thing. You'd still have to exert a little energy manually opening the bags and scattering it out. Cart can't help you there.


Not yet. Got to save my money up ?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

Howard Roark said:


> no you wouldn’t.



If i got 21 million I’d hire hoochie mamas to put my corn out in string Bikinis and have a YouTube page dedicated to it


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder if Cincinnati will still claim a co-national championship?  Y'all should go read one of their game threads!


Well I hope there university is proud of there team. They lined up with the big boys today and gave the Dawgs everything they could handle.


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Aren't they always . Too bad CBS didn't have the game, could of had Danielson.  You guys complain about everything.



I'm simply making an observation.  I'm not a dawg fan, but I like the school and the game day culture.  Penn state hasn't been relevant since Sandusky.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

willie1971 said:


> I'm simply making an observation.  I'm not a dawg fan, but I like the school and the game day culture.  Penn state hasn't been relevant since Sandusky.


What's Penn State have to do with Georgia/Cincinnati ?


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I remember some dawgs talking smack when auburn (finally) beat Kentucky in the last 3 seconds of the game


Did Auburn play today ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> What's Penn State have to do with Georgia/Cincinnati ?



Don’t like it when people point out how pathetic and irrelevant your team is?


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don’t like it when people point out how pathetic and irrelevant your team is?


Have you always been so obnoxious? Are you short?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2021)

antharper said:


> Did Auburn play today ? ?


No Not really 

But then I couldn’t watch it the tv weather news had to tell the idiot liberals in Athens to get out of the rain for half the game


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don’t like it when people point out how pathetic and irrelevant your team is?


Lay off the sugar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Have you always been so obnoxious? Are you short?


Ahhhhh.... sorry the truth hurts your whittle feelings...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> Lay off the sugar.


If you don’t like the smack talk, don’t start it..


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ahhhhh.... sorry the truth hurts your whittle feelings...


Don't like to talk about you being obnoxious or your size? Something must make you be so rude to most everybody.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you don’t like the smack talk, don’t start it..


I didn't.


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 2, 2021)

the blind squirrel found a nut


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2021)

Kirby did a nice job balancing his players coming and going and preparing guys for new roles. Looks like JT's goal line pic was more about Pickens running a bad route. Our DL was mostly stout and the OL has plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Don't like to talk about you being obnoxious or your size? Something must make you be so rude to most everybody.


What’s wrong with being 4’10 and 240lbs?

And I don’t mind talking about being obnoxious. Do you not see my posts?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Have you always been so obnoxious? Are you short?


Yes he is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> I didn't.


You are now.. see how easy that was..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Have you always been so obnoxious?



No. Over time he has gotten much better at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

elfiii said:


> No. Over time he has gotten much better at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Have you always been so obnoxious?



I just showed my wife ^that^ post... She laughed out loud... and said “ha, all of his life”..


elfiii said:


> No. Over time he has gotten much better at it.


I showed her ^that^ one and she almost cried laughing...

But I’m all “Hat and No Cattle”...

These boys don’t know.. And my wife is the most laid back quiet woman I’ve ever met.. and never drinks or cusses.. Opposites do attract..


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just showed my wife ^that^ post... She laughed out loud... and said “ha, all of his life”..
> 
> I showed her ^that^ one and she almost cried laughing...
> 
> ...


My condolences to your wife, bless her heart. Obviously she's a keeper!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> My condolences to your wife, bless her heart. Obviously she's a keeper!!


She puts up with me..
Don’t take my trash talk, personal.
you’re a good dude... for a Yankee... 

but you would be welcome at any of my campfires.

I would buy you the 1st beer.

I’m the one in camp that says “Hold my beer” and entertain you the whole weekend.

And you would go home talking about “that crazy idiot, I can’t believe he did that”, “what was he thinking”..

I’m “that” guy.. The one you invite and look forward to showing up.. The one that you and your wife talk about laying in bed.. “That guy”.. 

I have more fun then anyone I know..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

.Gov hates folks like me...


Cause I toss up a middle finger and say “Watch this”...


And I get my rocks off on telling .Gov to kiss my rear...

FREEDOM!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> She puts up with me..
> Don’t take my trash talk, personal.
> you’re a good dude... for a Yankee...
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Thanks Browning, you're funny!! I appreciate it. Maybe I can take you up on it someday! Thanks man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Ha ha. Thanks Browning, you're funny!! I appreciate it. Maybe I can take you up on it someday! Thanks man.


And as honest as the day is long!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> And as honest as the day is long!!!!


Me too!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Me too!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> And as honest as the day is long!!!!


Usually when someone has to tell me how honest they are, I get as far away as I can!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Usually when someone has to tell me how honest they are, I get as far away as I can!!!



Yankee shouldn’t trust ANY man from the south.. For good reason..  Especially ones living behind enemy lines..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yankee shouldn’t trust ANY man from the south.. For good reason..  Especially ones living behind enemy lines..


 I'm a midwesterner by birth but southern raised for 90% of my life. You ought to see the looks on the faces of the waitresses in those little cafes in ohio when I'm up hunting. When I order sweet tea and after hearing my accent they always ask where I'm from. When I say born in Cleveland, they just look at me funny.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm a midwesterner by birth but southern raised for 90% of my life. You ought to see the looks on the faces of the waitresses in those little cafes in ohio when I'm up hunting. When I order sweet tea and after hearing my accent they always ask where I'm from. When I say born in Cleveland, they just look at me funny.



You've always been alright in my book boy!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm a midwesterner by birth but southern raised for 90% of my life. You ought to see the looks on the faces of the waitresses in those little cafes in ohio when I'm up hunting. When I order sweet tea and after hearing my accent they always ask where I'm from. When I say born in Cleveland, they just look at me funny.



they look at you funny cause you're from Cleveland


----------

